# watch it grow ♥



## hooxxknew (Jul 8, 2008)

here's my fairly small collection. I got into MAC a little over a year ago (when the barbie line was out.) but I stopped collecting for like 11 months or something. Just started again. here's what I have. 






Top to bottom[L-R]
row 1: Magic Dust, Vapour, Beauty Marked, Springtime Skipper, Black tied
row 2: honey lust, naked lunch, moth brown, sumptous olive, steamy
row 3: cork, soft-brown, amber lights, swimming, turquatic
row 4: tilt, rule, honey lust, shimmermoss





Top to bottom[L-R]
Row 1: Flirt & Tease blush, Fantastic Plastic CCB
Row 2: Gingerly Blush, Fab Blush





Fafi eyes 1 quad, tender baby tendertone, blitz & glitz fluidline.





NC 30 mineralize satinfinish foundation, Sea Me SS





Porcelain Pink, Light Flush,  I also have warmed.. somewhere ;(





187, 266





L-R
Buoy O Buoy
California Dreamin'
Blankety (my first lipstick. can u tell? lol)
Hug Me
Sandy B
Real Doll
Lollipop Lovin
Pretty please
Myth
Ahoy, there!
utter pervette





L-R
Bare
Funshine 
High 90's <3!!!
Ensign
Startlet Kiss





& all together!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice!!! I love your lippies!


----------



## n_c (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice stuff!


----------



## adegea (Jul 8, 2008)

Beautiful lipsticks.


----------



## nunu (Jul 8, 2008)

lovely collection


----------



## TDoll (Jul 8, 2008)

You've got some of my favorite lipsticks! Nice collection!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 9, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 9, 2008)

Great collection!!  You can tell that you definately use what you have!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 9, 2008)

very nice


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 9, 2008)

WOW, this is awesome! I love your lipsticks, we have a lot of the same colors! Hug Me & Blankety are my favs!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 10, 2008)

really nice collection


----------

